# General > Application Testing >  Anyone want to test an address book

## batman321

Please tell me the Operating System and service pack you have. I need to know if it installs properly and runs well/feedback etc. If yes, please provide me with your email address (private message me). My program targets XP/Vista/7 users only.

----------

